# Home visit!



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My home visit was approved today! The pup I am fostering is on her way to NY from GA as we speak. She is a 10-12 week old deaf lab mix. I will be getting her on Monday night if all goes well. Now thats it's offical, I can post her pic:


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

She'll be hard to give up! She's adorable.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

beautiful pup - congrats!! I wonder how many members know about training techniques/strategies and ways to help her cope without sound. I hope that there are some people here who can give you lots of great advice and you enjoy helping this pup find a way to live efficently and happily even with her deafness.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I've already done some investigating about it. First thing is, of course, use hand signals. Also, I will be ordering a vibrating collar for her, and training her to respond to short and long vibrations. Short meaning look at me for instruction, long being come here. I have off for almost a month from work so I plan on keeping busy training for potty and use of the collar.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I've already done some investigating about it. First thing is, of course, use hand signals. Also, I will be ordering a vibrating collar for her, and training her to respond to short and long vibrations. Short meaning look at me for instruction, long being come here. I have off for almost a month from work so I plan on keeping busy training for potty and use of the collar.


 
How neat, I didn't know they had a buzzing collar - ingenius!


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I briefly worked with a deaf Aussie Shepherd at the shelter. He was wonderful! 

What a great learning experience!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

She is so pretty! I can't wait to read your posts about all she is learning!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is adorable. To me she has a look of a dalmation pup. Congratulations on getting approved.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She does look part dalmation. Might explain the deafness, since blue-eyed dalmations are more apt to be deaf. Whatever she is...she looks just scrumptious!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got a pic from the recue group of Carrie in transport...so cute!!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Congratulations. I knew you would pass your home visit! How exciting for you. Post often, lol.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

In these new pics, Carrie looks more like a pit/lab mix.....Gorgeous eyes, and from the looks of it, she'll fit right in with my 2. Those other pups are her siblings.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax's Mom*

Jax's Mom

Congratulations!! You will make a wonderful foster.

She is just adorable-can't wait until you get her!!!

Who is transporting her?

I think she looks dalmatian/lab!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

The rescue I am working with, Pibbles and more, has their own volunteer transporters. I was thinking Dalmation for a minute too, but those perks on the ears makes me think pittie. anyway you look at it...shes a cutie!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's adorable! Kudos to you from me!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats and good for you!! Fostering is wonderful!


----------

